# Fuse Tails



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

(This is more of a "fin" type question than a breeding question but I figured this would be the right place to post it)

Alright, so I've had my fish Malcolm for a few month's now(almost a year) and I've always known there was something a little "off" about his tail but I never actually gave it any thought until earlier today. I got him to flare and I mean flare! The most energy I've ever seen in him and I got a good look at it. 
It looks like he's got a seam running the length of his tail, from the base to the tip. When I first got him I simply thought it was an injury healing but after months and months I'm finally some what certain that he is in fact a "fuse" tail...but what does this mean "exactly". What is a "fuse" tail genetically speaking?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

IT sounds to me like it was a wound that was trying to heal and it healed wrong.

One of my fish had that happen and I thought my VT was a DT.

Put up a picture and we should be able to tell for sure!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

please show pics of the guy  sounds interesting, but sorry he didn't heal right


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I would have to see a picture.

Fuse tails come from DT's, but the two halves fused togther(much like say when an animal is born with it's fingers fused together). If you bred him you wouldlikely get a normal spawn with some DT's.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, I was also thinking this but I don't know, there's just something very specific about it. I will try to get a photo up but it might take a little bit ;-) (plus my albums practically full and I'm having a little trouble letting some of the photos go XD )


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Does your album hold a picture of him? Also i think the unique trait could be from a deformity.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

It is considered a fault or deformity. But with people wanting what's "rare" whether it's healthy or not, they get sold.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

If you're speaking about the boy in your avatar, then you have a double tail betta.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

No, that's my boy Jiro, he passed away about a month ago, probably one of the most beautiful betta's I ever owned. Malcolm's just you average crown(dt), at first I though that "maybe" he was a fuse tail but I suppose it would be a little odd for a fish to be a Ct , dt , and a DT at the same time 

He does have a large dorsal fin though which hints at DT genes buuuuttt after doing a little more research I'm certain its just where his tail split and it healed weird.

Thanks for the help guys, I still might post a pic of him if I ever get a decent shot of him that is...(he's not the most photogenic :roll: )


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think I know what your talking about.

He would be a DT but his tail looks like a DT but his caudal's lobes "healed" and made it look almost like a flower that you would draw with the lobes almost NO division.

Very hard to explain if you ask me. This is how the male would look as an adult, with almost NO lobes.

Kind of looking like this:









I know this is a DT fry that will grow to have lobes but I think this is what you mean.

I tried to explain it but it is really hard!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

^ even a full grown fish with that little separation is a dt, just not one who meets the better of the standards. 

An easy way to answer this is, does your boy have the extended dorsal of a DT? Look at the fry BL posted. See how the top fin and bottom fin "mirror" each other along the body?
DTs and fish that carry DT have the extended dorsal like that. regular HM's and PK's and deltas and such the top fin is shorter along the body.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bambi said:


> ^ even a full grown fish with that little separation is a dt, just not one who meets the better of the standards.
> 
> An easy way to answer this is, does your boy have the extended dorsal of a DT? Look at the fry BL posted. See how the top fin and bottom fin "mirror" each other along the body?
> DTs and fish that carry DT have the extended dorsal like that. regular HM's and PK's and deltas and such the top fin is shorter along the body.


Yeah I know that is kinda what I said lol

I love how the Dorsal and anal fin do go to the same length (most of the time). It is what makes the DT special and in fry at 2 weeks old you can see this development.


----------

